# Colourful Labeled 'Indian' Pictorial Tonic



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Though it's a bit on the new side for me (c. 1921), the teal-coloured label with the Native American gathering roots/bark was most visually appealing. 

I was unsure of the mark on the bottom. It doesn't appear to be an Illinois-Pacific Glass Co. mark, though the mark is very similar, and I don't know of any other glasshouses that used an isosceles triangle like this with embossing in its centre, so I cannot further date it with any certainty. 

Though the company (Celro-Kola Co) that made the product had been a major producer in Oregon since the early 1900s, I could not find this product (Bark-Root Tonic) on Google Books/Newspapers before the year 1921. It was marketed until at least 1925, though I did not look to see when it disappeared from the records.

As you can see in the above image, I've now run out of space in my cabinet for labeled bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2017)

That's a great label!  And from Oregon too!  I don't often see many bottles from Oregon and I'm not sure I can remember ever seeing any patent meds from there.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 27, 2017)

The photo isn't real clear but could this be the newer Whitall Tatum mark?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 27, 2017)

Canadian Bottles, surprisingly, Oregon stuff is fairly common over here. It's the other states out that way that I never see (other than California, Idaho, and Montana). 

nhpharm, I'm afraid not. They used an equilateral triangle, whereas this is an isosceles. The mark on mine is otherwise illegible.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 28, 2017)

Those are all nice. Great display!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you, iggy.

Apparently, the product was still around in the 1930s, according to one source.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 5, 2017)

nice display of labeled bottles and boxes, I am especially fond of that Circus liniment box, does it say cure perhaps as in sprains.....Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 5, 2017)

Andy, I'm afraid not. It's too new for that. Likely post-WW1. I don't usually pick up machine-made bottles, but I really liked this one for a few reasons.


----------

